# how to go from black to dark ash brown hair color?



## MissLima (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## thebombshellxx (Aug 11, 2011)

Go to a hair salon with the picture of the hair color you want.

-OR-

Print out the picture of the hair color that you want, head over to target or somewhere that sells hair dye and buy the one that matches closely  and DIY


----------



## nathalieh (Oct 25, 2012)

hiii 

i would like to know whats this color called and if possible its number so i could tell my hairdresser to do it for me. Thank you in advance


----------

